# [SOLVED] Skype causing BSoD



## zgabel91 (Jun 20, 2014)

Skype is causing a BSoD with the MULTIPLE-IRP-COMPLETE-REQUESTS error line. It only happens when i end the call on my line, if in a conversation with somebody else who ends the call, it doesn't replicate. This happens every single time i've hung up.

I've already removed LogMeInHamachi and the associated network adaptor, and it's still happening. (I had the version before they hotfixed it and after doing some research saw it could be the problem)

Minidump files included


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Skype causing BSoD*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Is Skype the only problem here for a BSOD?

Please try to uninstall Skype by using this program here:

Revo Uninstaller Pro - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs easily, Forced Uninstall, Leftovers Uninstaller

Allow it to run the normal uninstaller then their normal scan. Make sure to select all of the boxes and press delete.


----------



## zgabel91 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Skype causing BSoD*

Removed Skype with Revo Uninstaller Pro, but i would like to know if there is another fix for this, one that would let me run Skype.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Skype causing BSoD*

After Skype has been removed reinstall it again.


----------



## zgabel91 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Skype causing BSoD*

Seemed to fix it, thanks for the help.


----------

